# How much used console will cost in India



## Skyh3ck (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi

i have never played or used any console, i used to play lots of games on PC, but stopped 2 years back, now i want to buy a console 

i have seen many people are selling used console like Xbox and PS3, can anybody please help me on how much following will cost

Xbox 360 4GB (modded and non moded)
Xbox 360 250GB (modded and non modded)
PS3 - i dont know how many variants are there and whether it can be moded to play games from backup DVD or external HDD


please help me what precaution should be taken before buying second hand gaming console.

Thanks in advance


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 8, 2013)

Remove that 'cracked' part, that $hit isn't allowed here


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 10, 2013)

done now, please reply


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 25, 2013)

135 view and still no reply, what happened to experts


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 25, 2013)

One of my friend bought modded xbox 360 without hard disk for 14k from ebay

One of my friend bought modded xbox 360 without hard disk for 14k from ebay


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 25, 2013)

well someone on this forum told that used PS3 with 160 GB hdd can be bought at 8k or 10k, but he did not provided any link and how muuch does it cost to get it modded from market, and how is friends experience with it


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 26, 2013)

SuperH3art said:


> well someone on this forum told that used PS3 with 160 GB hdd can be bought at 8k or 10k, but he did not provided any link and how muuch does it cost to get it modded from market, and how is friends experience with it



Go to IVG.
See if you get ps3(160gb) @ 10k.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 26, 2013)

could not get any ps3 160 gb for 10k, even used one console are selling at almost at the price of new one, will see if i get one at good price


----------



## Gollum (Jul 30, 2013)

What is your budget?
>a PS3 would cost you from 10k to 13k
versions are 
FAT
SLIM
Ultra SLIM

FAT is the cheapest but 40GB version will be expensive as its got backwards compatibility
>you cannot run games from external HDD
>you have to install games on the internal HDD[which is replacable]. Game can only be installed from PSN legally.
>Softmodding is not possible and second hand consoles carry a risk of being already banned from PSN so you will need to check that before buying


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 30, 2013)

I got one Used PS3 Slim 320GB with 3 Months Warranty remaining for 12k.

Modded consoles are priced much higher, like the same PS3 would cost 18k.

Same goes for XBox too, go to IVG, you will get used PS3 for 12k - 15k and XBox 4GB at 8k - 10k.

Few Links to help : 

For Sale : Consoles and Acc Xbox 360 250GB HDD COD MW 2 Limited Edition

For Sale : Consoles and Acc Xbox 360 Bundle + 2 Games

*www.indianvideogamer.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=40630

*www.indianvideogamer.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=40207

Anyway, keep eye at Erodov / TechEnclave for Modded Consoles and IVG for Non-Modded Consoles (IVG Doesn't Allow Discussion on Modding). Almost everyday a new thread comes up for selling Consoles.

Create a WTB Thread at each forum, with your price to attract seller's attention.

You can try PM'ing *www.indianvideogamer.com/forums/index.php?showuser=2141

He PM'ed me regarding PS3 Modded FS.


----------

